# this is my dust collecter



## old folks (Feb 19, 2007)

I am sending a pic of my dc in hopes this will help. The bag that comes with it allows fine dust to flood my shop.


----------



## Dario (Feb 19, 2007)

Check this http://www.grizzly.com/products/g5560


----------

